# anybody going to memphis in may bbq contest



## woodman3222 (May 10, 2010)

look me up I will be with the crosstown neighborhood cookers bbq team s-179

Tell them you are looking for woodman


----------



## WalterSC (May 11, 2010)

I am thinking of going next year with that VIP Pass for 315.00 they are offereing . You get to hang with 6 different teams and enjoy good company and great BBQ, plus you can come inand out the park, they also have special parking with disability issues. Of course I would be just as happy to go with a team and help for the experiance??


----------



## woodman3222 (May 11, 2010)

The team that i help out with will take new members. It is the crosstowncookers link at the bottom of my signature. Look us up for next year. You could join the team. Do the cooker caravan that memphis in may does for free. It could save you some cash.


----------



## WalterSC (May 11, 2010)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> The team that i help out with will take new members. It is the crosstowncookers link at the bottom of my signature. Look us up for next year. You could join the team. Do the cooker caravan that memphis in may does for free. It could save you some cash.



WOW that would be less expensive indeed, thanks.


----------



## woodman3222 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: anybody going to memphis in may bbq contest got back*

Got back from Memphis and had a ton of fun. The team took a 3rd place in seafood. Here is a list of some of our scores.
     Placed
Seafood 3 out of  93     479.4 points out of 480
Exotic  33 out of  65    463.9 out of 480
Hot-wing  79 out of 98   444.1 out of 480
Poultry 12 out of  93     474.8 out of 480
Beef   48 out of 92        456.7 out of 480  The kid that cooked the beef was bummed at were he placed. We all gave him a pep talk. There a bunch of trained chefs in this crowed. Our ambassador told me one chef was cooking for 4 different teams in these categories.  He entered a beef tenderloin. He has never cooked a beef tenderloin in is life. 

I took pictures. I will be sending them in the mail this week to our web master. Check our team web site in about a week and a half if you want to see some pictures.

Cool Smoke BBQ team was our next door neighbor. They placed first in shoulder. I think we got 38th. I was honored to be able to eat some of there judged pork after the judges left from the final judging. I think when you get to the competition level in BBQ you are sometimes splitting hairs taste wise. The BBQ was very very good as was our teams and some of the other teams I had. But cools smokes appearance of the BBQ is the best I had ever seen. They really made it a thing of beauty.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2010)

sounds like fun....tell us about the seafood!


----------



## bigwheel (May 23, 2010)

Congrats. Tell us about the big drug bust. 

bigwheel


----------



## woodman3222 (May 23, 2010)

The one team member does a smoked salmon with a sauce he makes over it. He has cooked the same way every that I have been there. This was our 5th time at MIM. This was the best he scoured with it. He has been in the 40’s to the teens in placement. He just changed the presentation of the box this year. It must have helped. We also used the same sauce on our poultry entry that scored a 12th place.


----------



## woodman3222 (May 23, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Congrats. Tell us about the big drug bust.
> 
> bigwheel



As far as I know we did not have a team member get busted for drugs. I am not sure what you are talking about. We have a couple of  Memphis police on our team and they did not say anything to me. It is a big bbq comp with 100,000 people that attend. I think there was a little over 240 teams. The police that I have met love this festival. They say trouble is pretty low compared to other events in Memphis. We offer food and water to all the police and fire that stop by. It is the least we could do for all the work they do for us.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2010)

woodman, one team got busted for selling drugs at the event.


----------



## woodman3222 (May 24, 2010)

No kidding. 

If found guilty. They should never be allowed to enter MIM again. 

Here is a link i found.

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/20 ... phis-barb/


----------



## bigwheel (May 24, 2010)

Wow...hard to imagine a worser punishment than to get banned from MIM. Shudder. That be harsher than having a big old kanser. I think MIM is going to be the least of the problemos them boys is facing. They had a wide selection and a plentiful supply. Definitely see a lot of indoor action I would think. Teach em how to make license plates etc. 

bigwheel


----------

